# Weed ID



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey All

So one of the reasons I planted KBG, I'm really bad at identifying different grass types. But it's very clear this grass is growing different than the KBG. Most noticeably is the center of each bunch the brown color, it's also growing wide vs tall.



Any help would be great! I keep reading up on different grasses as much as I can, but my kid is in a ballet production and then all 5 of them are being super disobedient lately I've just been too occupied to try to figure this out 

Tim


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

Probably goosegrass, maybe crabgrass. Tenacity works on either, but it looks like its on its own where you could use glyphosate and save the tenacity.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like a Poa - Annua or Triv.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's a site I use - http://njaes.rutgers.edu/weeds/thumbnail.asp

Looks like goosegrass to me.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

yes I think you are right. that thumbnail page is what I needed!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Is this poa annua? Lighter in color to other grass and the only area/grass with seed heads.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I think that may be a kbg seed head, but not 100% certain. See if this helps you ward.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Bud. I will check it out tonight.


----------

